# win7 LOTR battle for middle earth II



## TomKatt (May 18, 2010)

hi,
i have just installed windows 7 and reinstalled my game and ingame the graphics dont fill the whole widescreen when it did on my previous version XP.
It has the cinematic view but on the sides of the screen. Does anyone know the cause of this problem?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF
that is a feature in Windows 7 where any resolution that is not Widescreen, Windows 7 will automatically create Borders to avoid Stretching
try to set the games resolution the same as your desktop's
also make sure to use the latest drivers for both your video card and your monitor


----------



## TomKatt (May 18, 2010)

well i can only get full screen resolution ingame when the desktop is 800x600 and ingame is set to 1280x720

anyway i can set this so i dont have to adjust it every time i play?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go into your display control panel to change the Image Scaling option. Depending on what graphics card you're using it will be called something like 'scale image to full panel', 'scale image to panel size' or 'full screen no border'.


----------

